# Golden Eagle tries to carry off little boy in park



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

maybe this is where some of the deer have gone. It's a good thing golden eagles aren't bigger.

[youtube:3s3omae3]http://www.youtube.com/v/CE0Q904gtMI?hl=en_US&version=3[/youtube:3s3omae3]


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It should be noted that this is a hoax. I watch it on the news last night and the ones that produced it said that it took them over 500 hours of film and special effects to get it to look as it does.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> maybe this is where some of the deer have gone.





Critter said:


> It should be noted that this is a hoax. I watch it on the news last night and the ones that produced it said that it took them over 500 hours of film and special effects to get it to look as it does.


Whew, what a relief. I was worried that Iron Bear would have yet another predator that he'd want eliminated. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's fake:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=en ... Mc-Nc&NR=1

But like I always said; "never let the truth stand in the way of a good story."


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks real to me! :shock: 



If it is a fake they did a good job.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy crap the music on this made me laugh hysterically! 

I have seen little kids that looked like weasels... maybe the bird was confused? Or at least the fake bird was confused....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the comment on youtube - "snatching a child is ill-eagle."

I wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Holy crap the music on this made me laugh hysterically!
> 
> I have seen little kids that looked like weasels... maybe the bird was confused? Or at least the fake bird was confused....


I have seen kids that look like weasels?? Good lord that was funny!!! Guess we better ban assault eagles now


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hossblur said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap the music on this made me laugh hysterically!
> ...


There is no jumping on the bandwagon now, you are a little late to the party. I have been fighting that dang NEA for years now. You know dang well that these modern faster, stronger and larger eagles were not the ones they had in mind when they named the national bird, this has just gone too far now! :mrgreen:


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Critter said:


> It should be noted that this is a hoax. I watch it on the news last night and the ones that produced it said that it took them over 500 hours of film and special effects to get it to look as it does.





wyogoob said:


> It's fake:
> But like I always said; "never let the truth stand in the way of a good story."


 THIS IS JUST LIKE THE OBAMA PRESIDENCY, Fake a hoax and "Never let the truth stand in the way of a good story." "Hope and Change!" Tell that to your grandchildren as you are reduced to hunting squirls with rocks.....Big


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

that was a fake but this one is real!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> that was a fake but this one is real!!!


Ouch! :shock:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

those are impressive birds I've seen a few while hunting and they are massive. I'd hate to have one grab me!!


----------

